# ☆ Skeol's art ☆ STREAMING: offline



## Skeol (Jan 29, 2015)

*STREAMING*: OFFLINE​
*☆ Skeol's art ☆ *

deviantart​
I've been busy, and been on a hiatus on TBT as well as the internet for a while. However, I've been able to spare some time. I will be accepting TBT commissions, one thing to take into note is that I'm not very aware of the currency so please offer whatever is reasonable. Also keep in mind that I'm not obligated to accept anyone.

I am opened in all forms of payment that being: RLC ( refer to content below ) and TBT.

I currently am not opened for art trades, but may in the future. 

*Samples*

☆ Regular ☆ 



 

 






​
☆ Chibis ☆ 



Spoiler






















*Pricing*

As mentioned, I will take payment as TBT. I will be especially more picky with that type however. The prices below are my RL money pricing, but if you're only interested in paying with TBT then don't refrain from making up your own prices!

If you're interested in RLC ( Real life comissioning ) me, then you can either post here or PM me. _If you have any questions, please do not PM me! Post them here._

_Pricing and styles:
_


Spoiler



*Chibi*

Style1 (7.50$) ☆ ☆

Style2 (12$) ☆

Style3 (10$) ☆ ☆

*Regular*

Style1  ☆ ☆ ☆

Full: 50$
Waist: 25$
Head: 10$

Style2 ☆ ☆

Full: N/A
Waist: 10$
Head: 5$



*RLC Form*

Please refer to this post, after you've read that post then you can fill out the form below: 



Spoiler



*DA Username/Name* : Only include your 'name' if you're sending it through email. Other than that, please include rather your DA username or Gaia username.  
*Request/Reference* : 
*Style *: (Link a drawing from my gallery, if you want experiential, say so. )
*Method of Payment* : 
*Suggested pose ( Optional )* :
*Due date ( Optional )* : 
*Extra *:
*Total *:



The form can be posted here, through PM or through my deviantart: Crazytwinkie.

_If you're requesting with a TBT payment, there is no need for a form, you can simply post your request here as well as the sample you want. _ Also! I may just draw you randomly if you're doing a tbt commission, so if you post be aware of that!

*Slots*

*milkbae (rlc)
*SnapDragon (rlc)
*JellofishXD (owed art)

Thank you guys so much for your interest!


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 29, 2015)

OMG THE SECOND NORMAL STYLE ;-; How many tbt??


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi there! Welcome back : ))) I remember your art thread <3333

I'd love for you to draw my OC link here. I can offer 1k BTB for a chibi and/or 5k+++ BTB for a full body? Right now 100BT = 10 million AC bells (roughly)

i can offer more though, omfg & if you're still in need of AC items, I can get those for you as well ^^


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 29, 2015)

Ahhh! Too cute <33 I started watching you on deviantart as well c:
I would love to commission you with TBT bells, not sure on price though. I'm terrible at pricing ;w;


----------



## Skeol (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks guys for the interest~
I'm not very sure about TBT pricing, and thanks for clearing that up for me!
I'll be looking for some more request before I decide. <:

I really need to fix my thread lolll
/stares at it


----------



## kesttang (Jan 29, 2015)

Very cool. I'll definitely keep an eye on this.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 29, 2015)

ahhh heyyy you're back, I remember you :D

I can offer 1k tbt (or more?) for a chibi in style 3 for one of these two? x x 

I love your chibi styles, too cute ahh <333


----------



## Emzy (Jan 29, 2015)

OMG YOU'RE BACK
WELCOME BACK IVE ALWAYS WANTED YOUR ART!!!
750 for a style 3 chibi of Lilith please?



Spoiler: reference






click the pic for the full ref!


----------



## JellofishXD (Jan 29, 2015)

Aah your back are you still gonna do the marshal for art commission lol XD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 29, 2015)

<333 i love your art so much~ i left a message on DA! <3


----------



## kassie (Jan 29, 2015)

1k for a chibi of my OC? c: [*Here*]

If you do decide to draw her no beret or basket please~ Thanks for considering ♥


----------



## Skeol (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you guys for the interest!
If I owe you art, please give me a PM.
I will talk about it there! <:


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi! Your PM inbox is full  I will place my order here!

I love one of Style 3. This is my Mayor! x

And can she please have a bun like in my avatar?

And it's $10?


----------



## Skeol (Jan 29, 2015)

Going to fix front page in a bit. <v>
@Snap Ah yes! 
I'll put you in my slots once I fix the front page haha.
Thank you for ordering, I'll work on it asap~

* I'll be replying to PM's after I finish a game of league. :V v:


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 29, 2015)

Skeol said:


> Going to fix front page in a bit. <v>
> @Snap Ah yes!
> I'll put you in my slots once I fix the front page haha.
> Thank you for ordering, I'll work on it asap~
> ...



Ok! Just PM me your payment info 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And thank you ^^


----------



## Emzy (Jan 29, 2015)

OMG u play lol? R u ranked? Which sever? *7*


----------



## oreo (Jan 30, 2015)

*Form:
DA Username/Gaia Username/Name :* milkbae
*Request/Reference :*


Spoiler













*Style : *Style 2 please! Love the detailing in that one. ; w ;
*Method of Payment :* Paypal
*Suggested pose ( Optional ) :* May you please draw my mayor with Fauna? Fauna can wear whatever is cute, it doesn't have to be the shearling coat. You can draw them both interacting however you like. I'm not picky at all! They can be eating ice cream together? Idk ~ hehe. o 3 o
*Due date ( Optional ) : *Sooner or later, it's fine by me! I have the money ready and will probably request a couple art from you in the future. ♥‿♥
*Extra :* My mayor is wearing the bandage, star bopper, sweater dress, and white patent shoes in case if you are wondering. She has black hair and light brown eyes. Please draw her hair at least below the shoulders! Thanks! c:
*Total : *$12

I'm in love with your art styles!


----------



## Skeol (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you for the request *v*
I still needa update the first page, just been busy.
:v

I will be working these this weekend and I'll be more active as well!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 30, 2015)

AHHHHH YPUR ART LOOKS REALLY COOL

I wanna order too ;3;


----------



## Skeol (Jan 31, 2015)

Emzy said:


> OMG u play lol? R u ranked? Which sever? *7*



NA , I was gold 5 but bc of the lame ranking thang now im like silver 5 :v v:
Eeee yooou? *v*

Sorry for the late reply, I.. Idk I missed it. LOL

@Buunii your art is amazing btw. ;-;
&Thank you! What an honor.


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 31, 2015)

Wait, there is no more Regular Style 2? ;-;


----------



## Skeol (Jan 31, 2015)

@greg
Yes there is! I just added it to the styles&pricing. <:

edit:

I didn't mean to ignore you earlier, just got a rampage of posts.
As for pricing, I'm not neccessarly sure.
Just offer whatever you think is fair! For TBT request, I'll be drawing people randomly on this page and  getting the payment later.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 31, 2015)

Skeol said:


> NA , I was gold 5 but bc of the lame ranking thang now im like silver 5 :v v:
> Eeee yooou? *v*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, I.. Idk I missed it. LOL



Nws ^7^
Ahhhh such a shame i play Oceania OTL haha i haven't played in a year or so OTL need to do HSC then i shall start again


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 31, 2015)

YAY thank you for accepting my order :> will you send me your PayPal info?


----------



## buuunii (Jan 31, 2015)

Dawww thank you <3
I'll lookout if you're ever selling for tbt :'>


----------



## buuunii (Jan 31, 2015)

I just saw that it said do not PM /shot

I would really like to commission you for both my mayor and my zombie boy for TBT, both chibi style 1 or 3
Please let me know if you can do it ;w;
If you'll only do one then I prefer my Mayor please!
_*1k+* each? More??? I dunno!! XD_



Spoiler: Mayor



No glasses please










Spoiler: Zombie


----------



## Skeol (Jan 31, 2015)

Woah woah woah guys, I still do TBT! xD
I only put prices for the RLC because I already had set prices for that, rather then for TBT where I'd just accept offers. <:

If you're interested in offering TBT, that's totally fine! Feel free to offer. 
I'm just not too aware of my art's worth in TBT, that's why there's no set prices.
I hope it's not confusing. xvx;;
@Emzy Ahh, I've been like going back and forth on league. :v v: I love Talon, but they never give him new skins. ;-;
@Snap I'll accept the payment/give info once I'm finished with your drawing! <:


----------



## oreo (Jan 31, 2015)

Skeol said:


> Thank you for the request *v*
> I still needa update the first page, just been busy.
> :v
> 
> I will be working these this weekend and I'll be more active as well!



Yay, I'm glad you accepted my order. I look forward to seeing your art. <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 31, 2015)

Really great stuff! : ) I can't wait to see more of what you do.

I'll refrain from trying to place and order for now, as it seems like you're awfully swamped, as is! Good luck with your commissions/requests! The results will be stunning, I'm sure.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 31, 2015)

Skeol said:


> Woah woah woah guys, I still do TBT! xD
> I only put prices for the RLC because I already had set prices for that, rather then for TBT where I'd just accept offers. <:
> 
> If you're interested in offering TBT, that's totally fine! Feel free to offer.
> ...



Oh ok :3 awesome THANK YOU


----------



## Skeol (Feb 1, 2015)

Just finished one of my comissions! Not from TBT, but wanted to share it with you guys~ <:


----------



## Emzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Skeol said:


> Woah woah woah guys, I still do TBT! xD
> I only put prices for the RLC because I already had set prices for that, rather then for TBT where I'd just accept offers. <:
> 
> If you're interested in offering TBT, that's totally fine! Feel free to offer.
> ...



Ahhh same!!! I love lux so much xDDD but no skins >.> well not when i played anyways LOL
OMG that drawing looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## Skeol (Feb 1, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Ahhh same!!! I love lux so much xDDD but no skins >.> well not when i played anyways LOL
> OMG that drawing looks amazing!!!!!



Eee! I've been digging that Lux support lately haha.
Thank you!! <:


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Feb 1, 2015)

THESE ARE SO CUTE ERMEHGERD.
but poor with tbt ;-;


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 1, 2015)

Skeol said:


> Just finished one of my comissions! Not from TBT, but wanted to share it with you guys~ <:



AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Emzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Skeol said:


> Eee! I've been digging that Lux support lately haha.
> Thank you!! <:



Hahaha i prefer mid xP but so hard tl call xD but i get shredded by talon OTL


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 1, 2015)

dude,dude your art is like hella f!cking rad yo
like duuuddeee I fail at words so I'll just  stop now but really
it's awesome

/looks at lack of RLC and sobs/​


----------



## oreo (Feb 1, 2015)

Skeol said:


> Just finished one of my comissions! Not from TBT, but wanted to share it with you guys~ <:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


SO BREATHTAKING ; A ;
woooowowoowowowowowow!


----------



## Skeol (Feb 1, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Hahaha i prefer mid xP but so hard tl call xD but i get shredded by talon OTL



hurrrheee I love talon. LOL
SERIOUSLY.
400 games with him last season /no life

I'mma be streaming soon if anybody is interested!

edit: &&Thank you everyone so much! <3 <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Streaming guys! <:
JOIN ME HERE*


----------



## roroselle (Feb 1, 2015)

WOW I can't stop staring at her face!! awesome job <3


----------



## Emzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Skeol said:


> hurrrheee I love talon. LOL
> SERIOUSLY.
> 400 games with him last season /no life
> 
> ...



DAYUM i could only play one or two games a week so i obvs couldn't get very far but it was so fun!!!

;u; i wanna watch the stream but i get home at like 7 Dammit OTL


----------



## buuunii (Feb 1, 2015)

Nuuuu why must you use Picarto *falls on knees, sobbing with mobile*


----------



## Skeol (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh you guys~ xD @Emzy Eee I can't imagine having that ltitle games for league haha I'm clearly addicted lol

- - - Post Merge - - -







for SnapDragon!


----------



## Emzy (Feb 3, 2015)

Skeol said:


> Oh you guys~ xD @Emzy Eee I can't imagine having that ltitle games for league haha I'm clearly addicted lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



DUDE i miss it so much i can't even ;A; I can't wait til the year is over *u* THEN I CAN PLAY AGAIN it's like reuniting with a loved one OTL
Oh a side note I think i'm also addicted to your art *u* WOW~


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 3, 2015)

Do you do payament plans?


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 3, 2015)

Skeol said:


> Oh you guys~ xD @Emzy Eee I can't imagine having that ltitle games for league haha I'm clearly addicted lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Replied to your PMs    YOU ARE TOO GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oreo (Feb 3, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Replied to your PMs    YOU ARE TOO GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



AWEEEE! SARAH'S MAYOR IS SO CUTE! ; w ;


----------



## Skeol (Feb 3, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Do you do payament plans?


Payment plans?
Sorry don't exactly know what that means haha.
@Snap Glad you like it. *v* I'm at school right now, but I'll fix the hair to your new one once I get home~ <:


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 3, 2015)

Skeol said:


> Payment plans?
> Sorry don't exactly know what that means haha.
> @Snap Glad you like it. *v* I'm at school right now, but I'll fix the hair to your new one once I get home~ <:



I pay you X tbt, then, you give me the sketch or the wip, I pay you the other tbt and you gimme the full drawing :3


----------



## Skeol (Feb 3, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I pay you X tbt, then, you give me the sketch or the wip, I pay you the other tbt and you gimme the full drawing :3



Ohh, well usually I have people pay after I'm finished because I can never promise something, so yeah. If you're worried about paying, I'm always happy with taking the payment when I'm finished.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 3, 2015)

Skeol said:


> Payment plans?
> Sorry don't exactly know what that means haha.
> @Snap Glad you like it. *v* I'm at school right now, but I'll fix the hair to your new one once I get home~ <:



No rush!!!! Thank you so much   

- - - Post Merge - - -



milkbae said:


> AWEEEE! SARAH'S MAYOR IS SO CUTE! ; w ;



Skeol is amazing right?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Skeol (Feb 4, 2015)

Haha Snap thank you~ <:


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 4, 2015)

Can you post the comission link? The first you posted before editing :3


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 4, 2015)

Skeol said:


> Haha Snap thank you~ <:



Well, it's true!!!!  Thank you again!


----------



## oreo (Feb 4, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Skeol is amazing right?!?!?!?!?


phooooo' shooooo


----------



## Skeol (Feb 4, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Can you post the comission link? The first you posted before editing :3


http://crazytwinkie.deviantart.com/journal/7-Chibis-more-469573492

Here. <:
@Snap Hehe no problem~ <:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh wow this stuff is amazing. ^^

I'd love some art. But eh, if you consider well I can only pay in tbt bells. I'm not sure how much to offer, is 500 tbt bells fine for a chibi? Just wondering, not asking for a slot here haha.... yet.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 5, 2015)

Finally have some TBT even if you're simply picking TBT offers, I shall post a ref by tomorrow : D And yay because you still have my old sig 8'D

Ok well gonna add refs now and my price for any sort of consideration in Chibi style 1 or 3 : ):

Kairi Amakura-[X]

Or

Aerith Tanaka-[X]

For either one in chibi style 1 or 3-- price: 1k-1.5k+


----------



## Skeol (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you guys so much for the requests~ <:


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 5, 2015)

I know it's tbt comission but I order with a IRC one because I don't find the tbt one?

Request/Reference : 
Style : (Link a drawing from my gallery, if you want experiential, say so. ) Style 2 and chibi 3? waist or head, idk what is waist but I want the character half body?? Reference: http://i.imgur.com/S4Vaofh.png (Can be the hair shorter and with a light brown?) 
Method of Payment : TBT
Suggested pose ( Optional ) : I'm not sure xddd Maybe something like this (http://dontsaylazy.com/traces/madoka/homura.png)
Extra : Here is the shield hq http://th05.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2011/123/b/3/homura_shield_vector_by_saioul-d3fixhc.png
Total : OH GOSH I'M TERRIBLE AT PRICING 1'7K??? Sorry if it's too low ;-;


----------



## Skeol (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you for the request!


----------



## azukitan (Feb 5, 2015)

Could I offer 600 BTB for a regular headshot of my character, Hiro? [x]

Thank you for the consideration m(_ _)m


----------



## Skeol (Feb 5, 2015)

Ee thanks for the request, lovely oc. *v*
I'll be finishing the other RLC today, then work on some TBT ones.

I've been playing AC as well, so I may accept some item offers later.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 5, 2015)

Skeol said:


> Ee thanks for the request, lovely oc. *v*
> I'll be finishing the other RLC today, then work on some TBT ones.
> 
> I've been playing AC as well, so I may accept some item offers later.



OOH yeah can't wait to see milkbae's!!!!!!


----------



## oreo (Feb 5, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> OOH yeah can't wait to see milkbae's!!!!!!


hehe, i'm so excited! <:


----------



## Skeol (Feb 5, 2015)

for milkbae!


----------



## oreo (Feb 5, 2015)

Skeol said:


> for milkbae!



OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!! /dead
Thank you so much dear, you did an amazing job with it. c':
I will definitely order more in the future! <3


----------



## Skeol (Feb 6, 2015)

Glad you liek it. ;v; <3









Some new samples~


----------



## Emzy (Feb 6, 2015)

i spy cutesu's ocs xDDD


----------



## Skeol (Feb 6, 2015)

Emzy said:


> i spy cutesu's ocs xDDD



lmao yesss


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 6, 2015)

Omg these are so adorable!!! *o*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 6, 2015)

I'll post this anyway. Offering TBT bells as I said before, but ehh using the RLC Form because I am not sure what to use to keep it clean.



Spoiler:  



*Request/Reference :*


Spoiler: Refs, feel free to do the marshmallows & wings














*Style :* Chibi2
*Suggested pose ( Optional ) :* Walking holding hands, these characters are in love.
*Due date ( Optional ) :* Eh, no rush!
*Extra :* Could you add the ground/grass to it like this [x]
*Total :* 500 - 700tbt bells, again not sure how much


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 6, 2015)

Skeol said:


> for milkbae!



OMG I'm DYYYYYYYYIIIIINNNNGGGGG!!!!!! SO CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## Skeol (Feb 8, 2015)

bump~ I've been busy


----------



## azukitan (Feb 8, 2015)

Better to be productive than lazy x3


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 8, 2015)

Wow, Skeol! These are really really good!!!! I especially luv the 5th drawing in your regular samples. She is stunning!!!!! Really fantabulous artwork!!!


----------

